

Meet the hexaflexagon. It’s about to blow your mind. - peteforde
http://io9.com/5947852/this-is-a-hexaflexagon-its-about-to-blow-your-mind

======
ScottBurson
Cool! I still have a 24-faced hexaflexagon I made in high school (we're
talking 1974). I used onionskin paper, and drew the triangle pattern on it
with an HP plotter attached to an HP 9830 programmable desktop calculator.
(Drawing it by hand with a ruler didn't provide the requisite level of
accuracy for such a high-order flexagon.)

------
meatsock
sometimes youtube is overkill -- here is a gif that explains their
construction:
[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_xgYi2-n1mgY/TButo7cH1kI/AAAAAAAAES...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_xgYi2-n1mgY/TButo7cH1kI/AAAAAAAAESY/mqzLIzbhtp8/s1600/9.png)

